# 19 inch wheels on my mkv jetta



## AzJet07 (Jan 25, 2010)

can i fit them they are et 35 19x8 but the front tires are 235/35/19 but the rear tires are 245/35/19 will these fit, and will i be able to lower it using any springs with out it rubbing?
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/....html


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 19 inch wheels on my mkv jetta (AzJet07)*

your going to want to run something smaller than a 245/35


----------



## AzJet07 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 19 inch wheels on my mkv jetta (audi666)*

Thats what i was thinking...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 19 inch wheels on my mkv jetta (AzJet07)*

You really need ET45, and the 245 will most likely be too big to work without rubbing (especially on the ET35 wheels)


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

+1, even some 235/35/19's may rub depending on the brand of tire you go with. Some tire models have more of a rounded sidewall compared to others so you would have more clearance


----------

